

How to host your site on S3 for $0.12/month - akh
http://blog.shopforcloud.com/2012/04/how-to-host-your-site-on-s3-for.html

======
akh
I should add that this site just started a few months ago and has around 5K
pageviews/month. Anyone else using S3 for their static sites? If so, do you
recommend AWS CloudFront for this and is it worth the extra pennies?

